# Ebony pot



## B Rogers (Apr 18, 2020)

Here’s the latest. Ebony pot from wood I got from @FranklinWorkshops some time back. Copper over glass. A very raspy old hen type call. Cocobolo striker. Both made it into the turkey vest.

Reactions: Like 7 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Ray D (Apr 18, 2020)

Very cool. Can’t say I’ve ever seen one made from ebony. How does it sound?


----------



## B Rogers (Apr 18, 2020)

Ray D said:


> Very cool. Can’t say I’ve ever seen one made from ebony. How does it sound?


It sounds really good. Good, clear raspy sound. I like a raspy type call though so metal calls have become my go to after finally dialing dimensions and strikers. This pot doesn’t absorb any sound. That’s for sure.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## B Rogers (Apr 18, 2020)

I’ll try to post a sound file at some point if I can figure out how.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ray D (Apr 18, 2020)

B Rogers said:


> I’ll try to post a sound file at some point if I can figure out how.


Lol..I have never been able to figure out how to do a sound file.


----------



## Tony (Apr 18, 2020)

B Rogers said:


> I’ll try to post a sound file at some point if I can figure out how.



I think you have to post it to YouTube then move the video here.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## B Rogers (Apr 18, 2020)

Tony said:


> I think you have to post it to YouTube then move the video here.


Well maybe I won’t be. I don’t have a YouTube channel/account. So you can take my word for it. :)
So there’s no way to upload an m4a file @Tony ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Apr 18, 2020)

B Rogers said:


> Well maybe I won’t be. I don’t have a YouTube channel/account. So you can take my word for it. :)
> So there’s no way to upload an m4a file @Tony ?



If there is I don't know it. I've tried to upload one for @AgainstThe Grain in the dulcimer build thread but no success.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## myingling (Apr 18, 2020)

Nice looking pot ,,, for sound files if u got a smart phone down load the app man its simple

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## B Rogers (Apr 18, 2020)

myingling said:


> Nice looking pot ,,, for sound files if u got a smart phone down load the app man its simple


Thanks for the striker tips by the way. The last one went much smoother when chucking the tip end into the chuck.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Apr 18, 2020)

Great job with the Gabon ebony. Since everyone wants to hear it, I suggest you call each of us, put your phone of speaker and call those toms in.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## AgainstThe Grain (Apr 19, 2020)

Tony said:


> If there is I don't know it. I've tried to upload one for @AgainstThe Grain in the dulcimer build thread but no success.


Thanks for trying @Tony; I will try to do a video and share the link

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Apr 19, 2020)

B Rogers said:


> Well maybe I won’t be. I don’t have a YouTube channel/account. So you can take my word for it. :)
> So there’s no way to upload an m4a file @Tony ?


It doesn't cost anything to have a Youtube account. All you need to do is create a Google account. Then set up your name and password. After that, you can start uploading your videos. Nuttin to it............. Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## djg (Apr 29, 2020)

Does the concentric coves effect the sound, or they just for looks? Did you cut the grooves before or after you drilled the holes?


----------



## B Rogers (Apr 29, 2020)

They’re just for style points. They don’t affect sound. Just have to leave the bottom thick so once they’re cut in it’s not too thick or thin. Leaving the bottom way too thick/thin will affect sound.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## B Rogers (Apr 29, 2020)

I cut the grooves after drilling the sound holes. I mark the sound holes first and drill before I ever put it on the lathe. Drill to the depth you want for your bottom thickness. Once you start hollowing the pot you’ll know how deep to go once you see the holes appear. Just be sure to take into account proper pedestal height, gap between soundboard and playing surface, etc etc.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------

